# Paw hair worn off



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Do not soak his feet--that will soften them which is the opposite of what you want for a working dog! So long as his pads are holding up I would not worry about it.

The booties are pretty useless. I tend to use a product like Tuff-foot if I think their feet need some extra protection.


----------



## Cami (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I may not have been clear though. His pads are perfect. It is the hair on top of his paws that is worn off. About an inch beyond the nails. Does that make sense? I will stop the soaking though, only did it once when we got home.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

How did the hair wear off?


----------



## Cami (Nov 25, 2007)

From the fields we walk through while hunting. However, this has never happened before so he must have ran through a rather thick patch of brush, not sure. Is there something I can wrap it in if we go out again and the fur hasn't grown back 100%?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have never had this experience, this is new to me. I don't really see a problem unless the dog starts licking at the paws.


----------



## Cami (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok, just trying to be pro-active here but what if he starts licking them?

Should I wrap them if they are still raw the next time we try to go hunting?

I have never seen this either so I am kinda lost as to how to proceed. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have never had the hair wear off, but have had pads get worn and lacerated. Our vet for their pads suggested bag balm to keep them pliable and avoid the cracks. 

Of course I don't care for longer hair under their feet ever. I am known to trim it away. I worry they can slip if they have too much hair coming through the bottom of their feet. I want pad traction. I don't cut between the toes much, just trim to pad level.


----------



## Cami (Nov 25, 2007)

The problem is that with no hair on top of the paw, the skin gets irritated and starts to bleed. The pads are good, just worried about the unprotected skin on top of the paws when he runs through tall thick grass while hunting.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

That is a new one to me--I've had dogsscratch up their legs, bellies, and danglin boy bits (if you get my drift!) but never wear the fur of the front of the feet to the extent you describe.
You could try spraying the area with an aerosol liquid bandage. That would create an extra barrier there. You would have to wash off any residue once the hunting day was done.


----------

